

Side Project Hacks: Don't Sweat the Details - ajsharp
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-today/c1b68e3af73a

======
samedwards
Nice post Alex. I share the same problem of trying to do something more
elegantly than is necessary and end up wondering where my time went.

